# Georgia



## SuperSport (Mar 11, 2009)

Not only do we have the best football team , the best fans, best girls, best town, best colors, best mascot, best coaches, best etc...  We have the best weather!!! Thank God for these pretty days. God is SO Great and worth all our praise. I thank Him for so many things, so many blessings that He has gave me, like living where I do, and that I am Blessed to be a Georgia Bulldawg!!! 
How Bout Them Dawgs, Hunker Down Boys, Sic Em, Woof, Woof, Woof!!!


Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Mar 11, 2009)

BTW SuperSport is back for alittle while, just to Thank God for Blessing me and to Tell all them Dawgs out there to Thank the Lord, for Him showing us favor and shining His face upon us, and making us Georgia Bulldawg fans!!!


So Now Sic Em!!!


----------



## maker4life (Mar 11, 2009)

And the best basketball team too , right?


----------



## riprap (Mar 11, 2009)

maker4life said:


> And the best basketball team too , right?


Yes. That would be the current SEC champs.


----------



## maker4life (Mar 11, 2009)

riprap said:


> Yes. That would be the current SEC champs.




He'll get it .


----------



## riprap (Mar 11, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> BTW SuperSport is back for alittle while, just to Thank God for Blessing me and to Tell all them Dawgs out there to Thank the Lord, for Him showing us favor and shining His face upon us, and making us Georgia Bulldawg fans!!!So Now Sic Em!!!


It's great to be a Ga. Bulldawg and live in the greatest state in the USA. Good Football, Fishing, and Hunting.


----------



## SuperSport (Mar 11, 2009)

Thats what I am talking about!!!


----------



## kevina (Mar 12, 2009)

riprap said:


> It's great to be a Ga. Bulldawg and live in the greatest state in the USA. Good Football, Fishing, and Hunting.



God is great, and I pray that he will help RIP RAP find a job in the great State of GA soon.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 12, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> Not only do we have the best football team , the best fans, best girls, best town, best colors, best mascot, best coaches, best etc...  We have the best weather!!! Thank God for these pretty days. God is SO Great and worth all our praise. I thank Him for so many things, so many blessings that He has gave me, like living where I do, and that I am Blessed to be a Georgia Bulldawg!!!
> How Bout Them Dawgs, Hunker Down Boys, Sic Em, Woof, Woof, Woof!!!
> 
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!






Hey Sport, I'm glad to see your in a good mood................. God is great and I hope you all are in good graces this am................ Now that that's out of the way

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Mar 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> God is great, and I pray that he will help RIP RAP find a job in the great State of GA soon.


How do you know I don't have a job? You sure do keep up with me a lot.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 12, 2009)

riprap said:


> How do you know I don't have a job? You sure do keep up with me a lot.



I guess he noticed that you have been fishing a lot?


----------



## kevina (Mar 12, 2009)

riprap said:


> How do you know I don't have a job? You sure do keep up with me a lot.



The good folks in Alabama are tired of seeing you over there.


----------



## SuperSport (Mar 12, 2009)

riprap said:


> How do you know I don't have a job? You sure do keep up with me a lot.



That can be a scary thing, you haven't seen some nut  following you with a set of binoculars, saying long live Bear have you??? 



Jay Hughes said:


> I guess he noticed that you have been fishing a lot?



That isn't a job???


----------



## riprap (Mar 12, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> That can be a scary thing, you haven't seen some nutEdited to Remove Profanity ---- following you with a set of binoculars, saying long live Bear have you???Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- That isn't a job???


A long day of fishing will wear you out. I am going to have to watch my back for the Alabama natives. They can get jealous of the wealth and fortune over here in God's country. Georgia still welcomes them with open arms, even if they don't appreciate it.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 12, 2009)

riprap said:


> A long day of fishing will wear you out. I am going to have to watch my back for the Alabama natives. They can get jealous of the wealth and fortune over here in God's country. Georgia still welcomes them with open arms, even if they don't appreciate it.



I'm a Georgia boy that loves the Crimson Tide!  I wouldn't want to live anywhere else! 

Hey RR, I wouldn't mind tagging along on one of those fishing trips either.


----------



## SuperSport (Mar 12, 2009)

riprap said:


> A long day of fishing will wear you out. I am going to have to watch my back for the Alabama natives. They can get jealous of the wealth and fortune over here in God's country. Georgia still welcomes them with open arms, even if they don't appreciate it.



I don't! 



Jay Hughes said:


> I'm a Georgia boy that loves the Crimson Tide!
> :




Your not a true Georgia boy than, or not a smart one. lol  J/K


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey SS, noticed I haven't come and here talking all that smack and derailing the thread? I decided to be politically correct today.
(plus that's a big ole nasty looking dog in yer avatar)


----------



## GAX (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Lawwwd...


Sup SS!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome back Sport.


----------



## sleeze (Mar 12, 2009)

Who is this guy? Another Jawja fan?Sheesh..........

Just kidding Sport.

I have missed arguing with you.  I Noticed you havent really been around too much.  

Its actually kinda nice to see one of your crazy threads again.

GO GATORSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!CHOMP CHOMP


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 12, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> Your not a true Georgia boy than, or not a smart one. lol  J/K



I was born with a Crimson Tide pacifier in my mouth!  My first words were ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Mar 12, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Hey SS, noticed I haven't come and here talking all that smack and derailing the thread? I decided to be politically correct today.
> (plus that's a big ole nasty looking dog in yer avatar)



Yep, not nasty but can handle himself and he has my back. 150+ pounds of complete loyalty to his master! But him by hisself isn't that bad, add an 2 year old Blue Tick that has as much grit as I have ever seen in a dog, then you will have some MAJOR problems. 



gaxtreme said:


> Oh Lawwwd...
> 
> 
> Sup SS!



Whats Up!!!



South GA Dawg said:


> Welcome back Sport.



Thank Ya



sleeze said:


> Who is this guy? Another Jawja fan?Sheesh..........
> 
> Just kidding Sport.
> 
> ...



Yes the KING has returned!!!



sleeze said:


> Its actually kinda nice to see one of your crazy threads again.



Nothing crazy about this one!  




Jay Hughes said:


> I was born with a Crimson Tide pacifier in my mouth!  My first words were ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!



So your saying you were born stupid?  J/K


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 12, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> I was born with a Crimson Tide pacifier in my mouth!  My first words were ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!




Did Bear Bryant send you some free text books on your first birthday?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 13, 2009)

*politically correct went out the window*



Comeaux said:


> Hey SS, noticed I haven't come and here talking all that smack and derailing the thread? I decided to be politically correct today.



Ok, it's technically a new day:

DAWGS suck! You guys will be lucky to beat Vandy 

Good night all,

Comeaux


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Did Bear Bryant send you some free text books on your first birthday?


How about strippers?


----------



## TEX-R-BAMA (Mar 13, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> I was born with a Crimson Tide pacifier in my mouth!  My first words were ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!





_Amen! Me too!  ROLL TIDE ROLL!_



SuperSport said:


> So your saying you were born stupid?  J/K




_All I've got to say to jog your memory a bit is look very closely at the shirt I'm wearing... I can still hear the faint wimpering of puppies that are afraid of the dark... Thank God that Alabama Power came and helped get the lights back on in Athens... 

All in all, though, I got nothin' against Georgia... It's been my home away from home (Texas/Alabama) for the past 5 years and more years to come...   _


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi!


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> God is great....but the devil has got you real confused about the rest of that stuff... welcome back SS.



Don't pay no attention to the Detractors Supersport.IT'S GREAT TO BE A GEORGIA BULLDAWG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)

At least we ain't apart of the Kiffin club.


----------



## TEX-R-BAMA (Mar 13, 2009)

_Hey! Just figured I'd add a little smack talk... _


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)

TEX-R-BAMA said:


> _Hey! Just figured I'd add a little smack talk... _



Finally a Nat. Championship.Thanks TEX-R-BAMA.


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> At least we ain't apart of the Kiffin club.


it's exclusive


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2009)

This looks fun...  Can PJ play too?


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

Pleeeeeeze?


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2009)

topcat said:


> Pleeeeeeze?



Sweet!  THANKS!  

Ok, let me review the drivel, before I post....


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

TEX-R-BAMA said:


> _Hey! Just figured I'd add a little smack talk... _


You can't hang with the boyz


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2009)

OK.  Go Georgia Bulldogs.  I hope we can muster an 8-4 or possibly a 9-3 season.  

LSU/UA gonna be tough though...  But hey, stranger things have happened.

Sorry for less enthusiasm, I haven't had THE koolaid yet.


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

PJ has all the answers


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2009)

topcat said:


> PJ has all the answers



Pink Jesus is omniscient.


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2009)

TEX-R-BAMA said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/134932-2009-college-football-preseason-rankings-march-editionSo I just did a search out of curiosity for the pre-season rankings and funny how Georgia isn't even in the top 25 and Bama is 6th... hmmmmm



UGA shouldn't be... Unproven leader (QB), loss of key players on defense, still have lack of depth 'in the trenches'.  Highlights of the team are RB and WR.  UGA will hopefully benefit from another down year in the SECE, and not as stout of a SECW schedule.


----------



## TEX-R-BAMA (Mar 13, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> Finally a Nat. Championship.Thanks TEX-R-BAMA.



http://bleacherreport.com/articles/134932-2009-college-football-preseason-rankings-march-editionSo I just did a search out of curiosity for the pre-season rankings and funny how Bama is 6th and Georgia is 11th... and we lost the SEC championship and our bowl game... hmmmmm


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd talk a lot of junk if Kiffin wasn't our coach.

I think I'm on tuffdude's ignore list.


----------



## TEX-R-BAMA (Mar 13, 2009)

Had to make a correction there, sorry!


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2009)

TEX-R-BAMA said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/134932-2009-college-football-preseason-rankings-march-editionSo I just did a search out of curiosity for the pre-season rankings and funny how Bama is 6th and Georgia is 11th... and we lost the SEC championship and our bowl game... hmmmmm



Hey, wait a minute... How did I quote you and end up on top of you??? And your quote changed???   

Anywho, my thoughts still stand.


----------



## sleeze (Mar 13, 2009)

TEX-R-BAMA said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/134932-2009-college-football-preseason-rankings-march-editionSo I just did a search out of curiosity for the pre-season rankings and funny how Bama is 6th and Georgia is 11th... and we lost the SEC championship and our bowl game... hmmmmm



I am not even going to look at that article.

Just tell me who is there preseason #1.


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Just tell me who is there preseason #1.



USC.


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

JR said:


> Hey, wait a minute... How did I quote you and end up on top of you???


Wow!


----------



## TEX-R-BAMA (Mar 13, 2009)

sleeze said:


> I am not even going to look at that article.
> 
> Just tell me who is there preseason #1.





JR said:


> USC.




Well of course Florida, and yes, for good reason... What I don't understand is USC at #2... Esp. after losing to an unranked team in the regular season... All in all, SEC reigns as the toughest in the land... the only reason any teams west of the Mississippi are even ranked in the top 10 is because their conferences literally stink and holds no competition for them, so of course teams like Texas, USC, Oklahoma, are gonna dominate...


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

TEX-R-BAMA said:


> Well of course Florida, and yes, for good reason... What I don't understand is USC at #2... Esp. after losing to an unranked team in the regular season... All in all, SEC reigns as the toughest in the land... the only reason any teams west of the Mississippi are even ranked in the top 10 is because their conferences literally stink and holds no competition for them, so of course teams like Texas, USC, Oklahoma, are gonna dominate...


will you marry me?


----------



## sleeze (Mar 13, 2009)

TEX-R-BAMA said:


> Well of course Florida, and yes, for good reason... What I don't understand is USC at #2... Esp. after losing to an unranked team in the regular season... All in all, SEC reigns as the toughest in the land... the only reason any teams west of the Mississippi are even ranked in the top 10 is because their conferences literally stink and holds no competition for them, so of course teams like Texas, USC, Oklahoma, are gonna dominate...



OKay, i ended up looking at the rankings.  And yes you have a valid point with the teams like Texas, OKie, USCw......

Something i see that is wack is Ole Miss at 5th. Really? 5th in the nation?  I personally dont see the love affair with them.  They are good for a 3 or 4 losses.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 13, 2009)

I just got up for a drink of water whats all this commotion?


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

who did ole miss beat last year bub?  at the swamp?  sorry bro, i had to do it


----------



## TEX-R-BAMA (Mar 13, 2009)

topcat said:


> will you marry me?




_Now all of the sudden you wanna marry me?  You just said earlier I couldn't hang... I may not know as much as the boys, but I like to think I know more than the avg. girl when it comes to sports.  

O, and btw, I'm already married... sorry!_


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I just got up for a drink of water whats all this commotion?


we want to know how to catfish


----------



## sleeze (Mar 13, 2009)

topcat said:


> who did ole miss beat last year bub?  at the swamp?  sorry bro, i had to do it



I hear ya,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

I should have went ahead and threw that ole miss loss out there to start with.........I set myself up for that one.


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

TEX-R-BAMA said:


> _Now all of the sudden you wanna marry me?  You just said earlier I couldn't hang... I may not know as much as the boys, but I like to think I know more than the avg. girl when it comes to sports.
> 
> O, and btw, I'm already married... sorry!_


thanks for replying promptly.  i can move on now


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

sleeze said:


> I should have went ahead and threw that ole miss loss out there to start with.........I set myself up for that one.


Hotty Toddy!


----------



## TEX-R-BAMA (Mar 13, 2009)

sleeze said:


> I hear ya,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> I should have went ahead and threw that ole miss loss out there to start with.........I set myself up for that one.



_Maybe you did but look where you ended up after that loss?  After Tim's apology, he held true to his word and y'all got another one in the books... I can say that I'm not at all sorry about Bama's loss to FL cuz we played as tough as we could... it's that Nola trip (which was a long drive back from btw) that we don't wanna meantion..._


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

Go UTES!!!


----------



## TEX-R-BAMA (Mar 13, 2009)

topcat said:


> thanks for replying promptly.  i can move on now



_lol, good luck with that...j/k_


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 13, 2009)

topcat said:


> we want to know how to catfish



It's easy just put a Tennessee hat on a hook and throw it out into the water. They stink so bad the catfish will be all over it.


----------



## SFStephens (Mar 13, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> It's easy just put a Tennessee hat on a hook and throw it out into the water. They stink so bad the catfish will be all over it.



  Can Kiffin be wearing the hat when we throw it in?


----------



## sleeze (Mar 13, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> It's easy just put a Tennessee hat on a hook and throw it out into the water. They stink so bad the catfish will be all over it.


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> It's easy just put a Tennessee hat on a hook and throw it out into the water. They stink so bad the catfish will be all over it.


Awesome!  Thanks SOS.  Didn't figure you'd give out your secret on the interweb


----------



## TEX-R-BAMA (Mar 13, 2009)

_Holy it's crazy late... Why o why did all the guys at War II talk me into this woody's thing?????  _


----------



## SFStephens (Mar 13, 2009)

TEX-R-BAMA said:


> _Holy it's crazy late... Why o why did all the guys at War II talk me into this woody's thing?????  _



It was for your own good


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 13, 2009)

TEX-R-BAMA said:


> _Holy it's crazy late... Why o why did all the guys at War II talk me into this woody's thing?????  _



Well take your ramajamasomethingoranother and get to bed!

Oh yeah tell Dougie B I said sweet dreams


----------



## TEX-R-BAMA (Mar 13, 2009)

SFStephens said:


> It was for your own good



_That's what I hear.... But, G'night to y'all for now!_


----------



## SFStephens (Mar 13, 2009)

Nite


----------



## TEX-R-BAMA (Mar 13, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Well take your ramajamasomethingoranother and get to bed!
> 
> Oh yeah tell Dougie B I said sweet dreams



_O, he's been long time snoozin' but I'll tell him you said hey in the mornin'.._


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

Tell Tex-r-bama I said goodnight


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 13, 2009)

*The sanging lady*



topcat said:


> Tell Tex-r-bama I said goodnight



Okay loverboy, cool your jets or semipro will accuse you of trying to meet strange folk on the Internet 

Besides, you and her wouldn't work out, she's a texas-bama raised girl and you being a UT guy it would be just like college football where she would end up beating you badly anytime you run yer mouth


----------



## kevina (Mar 13, 2009)

TEX-R-BAMA said:


> _Amen! Me too!  ROLL TIDE ROLL!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely a good woman right there. I am an Alabama native and have lived in Ga. for 13 years now. 

ROLL TIDE ROLL!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't know what will happen for my Dawgs this year but I don't understand all the pessimism.  For one, nobody expects anything of us and that's a good thing since we bungled getting the preseason love last year.

Cox is unproven but I think he'll do a good job.

With the enteire D line, including Jeff Owens, back, and an upgrade in the linebacking corps, alng with a probable upgrade at one of the safety positions, I don't know what key players we lost on D.  Asher was very good as a sophmore but dissapeared as a junior.  I realize that he got zero pass rush to help him and played with a broken hand for half the season but he seemed like he was just coasting to me.  Sanders Comings, Branden Boykin, or Branden Smith will be hungry and ready to prove themselves.  Sounds good to me. 

Along with Asher our other losses on D are Jeremy Lomax, CJ Byrd, and Ellerbe.  They were all Dawgs so they're my boys but we won't miss any of those three.  Lomax was a good backup (5 sacks as a backup in '07) but a total bust as a starter.  Same deal with CJ.  He was decent as a backup but as a starter, most of the time you couldn't even tell that he was out there.  Quinton Banks is a definite upgrade.  Ellerbe was a good one but was never the same after hurting his knee against Bama.  Give me Darrel Gamble any day over a cautious Ellerbe.  I've also heard that they might move Rennie to Mike LB.  No need to go over Rennie's credentials.  I don't see where we are losing anything on D and I think we will probably be better.  Martinez is under the gun this year and he knows it.  I think the D will be better.

The O line isn't deep?  It's deep and talented for the first time in eons.  Sturdivant comes back who is an absolute beast at left tackle.  At left guard Chris Davis is an anchor and can be backed up by Cordy Glenn, Justin Anderson, or Tanner Strickland.  Center is locked down by Ben Jones who was looking tough at the end of last year as a true freshman.  Right guard we have Clint Boling who is one of the best and most versatile linemen in the SEC.  He's backed up by a guy who is good enough to be a full time starter in Cordy Glenn.  At right tackle we have Big old Justin Anderson who was tough last year as a redshirt freshman and can be backed up by Boling, Glenn, or Vance.

Along with that we have three studs coming in with Dallas Lee, Austin Long, and Chris Burnette.  There is also big A.J. Harmon who has lost a lot of weight and goten a lot stronger.  The O line is looking good.

As far as running back is concerned, Out of the five that we have, at least one will be very good.  I think it's going to be Dontavious Jackson but that's just a hunch.  With A.J. Greene back at receiver along with a healthy Tavarres King, the additions of Marlon Brown and Rontavious Wooten, along with Mike Moore and Kris Durham returning, receiver should be very solid.

No predictions from me.  I do think we have a chance to be very good.  We all know that Florida is the team to beat.  But I don't think 9-3 or 8-4 is the best we can hope for and a foregone conclusion.  Thank God spring practice starts Tuesday and turkey season is soon to follow!!  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't know what will happen for my Dawgs this year but I don't understand all the pessimism.  For one, nobody expects anything of us and that's a good thing since we bungled getting the preseason love last year.
> 
> Cox is unproven but I think he'll do a good job.
> 
> ...



Spot on! Great post!


----------



## sleeze (Mar 13, 2009)

JR said:


> UGA shouldn't be... Unproven leader (QB), loss of key players on defense, still have lack of depth 'in the trenches'.  Highlights of the team are RB and WR.  UGA will hopefully benefit from another down year in the SECE, and not as stout of a SECW schedule.



See SGD's post below.  Cox is a unproven Qb.  One thing the UGA followers have been raving about is Joe Cox is a Leader and is very vocal.  

Lack of depth "in the trenches".  Yeah riiggghtt.  





South GA Dawg said:


> I don't know what will happen for my Dawgs this year but I don't understand all the pessimism.  For one, nobody expects anything of us and that's a good thing since we bungled getting the preseason love last year.
> 
> Cox is unproven but I think he'll do a good job.
> 
> ...



I keep up with my Gators more than other teams.  But i do try to keep up with the enemies teams too.  Especially the upper tier SEC teams.  

With that being said.........a good analysis of your team.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2009)

sleeze said:


> See SGD's post below.  Cox is a unproven Qb.  One thing the UGA followers have been raving about is Joe Cox is a Leader and is very vocal.
> 
> Lack of depth "in the trenches".  Yeah riiggghtt.
> 
> ...



Thanks bro.  I know what you mean.  I try to know my enemies too.  Yall are stacked for sure.  Bama will be tough but we won't see them unless we can make it to Atlanta.  I think LSU will be good but I'm not ready to pronounce them conference champs or anything.  We'll see what happens.  Do yall start practice next week too?


----------



## sleeze (Mar 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Thanks bro.  I know what you mean.  I try to know my enemies too.  Yall are stacked for sure.  Bama will be tough but we won't see them unless we can make it to Atlanta.  I think LSU will be good but I'm not ready to pronounce them conference champs or anything.  We'll see what happens.  Do yall start practice next week too?



We start late,,,,,,,,,the 25th i think.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 13, 2009)

After looking at Georgia's schedule I really believe that Georgia has a great possibility of going 10-2 with my predicted losses to Oklahoma State or LSU and Floriduh.

I will be pulling for the Dawgs next year!  Actually there is only one time when I don't and that is when they play BAMA.  At least I don't have to worry about that matchup for a few years unless we meet in ATL.

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 13, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> After looking at Georgia's schedule I really believe that Georgia has a great possibility of going 10-2 with my predicted losses to Oklahoma State or LSU and Floriduh.
> 
> I will be pulling for the Dawgs next year!  Actually there is only one time when I don't and that is when they play BAMA.  *At least I don't have to worry about that matchup for a few years unless we meet in ATL.*
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!!!!



Yea and thats a shame. I would like to see Bama & LSU on our schedule more often. Ive never been thrilled with our SECw schedules in the past. I may be different than everybody else, but I want to play the best teams in the SEC year in and year out. But every year we miss out on an SECw team that I think we should play, and that team is Bama for the next couple years. We have played LSU a good bit lately, but I would like to see them and Bama both on a yearly basis


----------



## SuperSport (Mar 13, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> God is great....but the devil has got you real confused about the rest of that stuff... welcome back SS.



No, the devil can't handle me, I whoop him every time, btw I don't hang with the satan, I'm not a South Carolina fan. "hint hint" the coach...



TEX-R-BAMA said:


> _Amen! Me too!  ROLL TIDE ROLL!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Yea and thats a shame. I would like to see Bama & LSU on our schedule more often. Ive never been thrilled with our SECw schedules in the past. I may be different than everybody else, but I want to play the best teams in the SEC year in and year out. But every year we miss out on an SECw team that I think we should play, and that team is Bama for the next couple years. We have played LSU a good bit lately, but I would like to see them and Bama both on a yearly basis



I agree Smoke.  I would like to play the top teams in the west more.  I mean we get Auburn every year and for the past several years they were pretty good but Bama is gonna be the top team in the West if if things continue on their current path, and like you, I want to play the best.  

I really hate listening to people cry about the schedule.  For the love of goodness, whatever happened to wanting to be the best?  If you want to be the best you have to beat the best.  Just MHO.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 13, 2009)

Just a few more days until spring practice!


----------



## sleeze (Mar 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Yea and thats a shame. I would like to see Bama & LSU on our schedule more often. Ive never been thrilled with our SECw schedules in the past. I may be different than everybody else, but I want to play the best teams in the SEC year in and year out. But every year we miss out on an SECw team that I think we should play, and that team is Bama for the next couple years. We have played LSU a good bit lately, but I would like to see them and Bama both on a yearly basis





South GA Dawg said:


> I agree Smoke.  I would like to play the top teams in the west more.  I mean we get Auburn every year and for the past several years they were pretty good but Bama is gonna be the top team in the West if if things continue on their current path, and like you, I want to play the best.
> 
> I really hate listening to people cry about the schedule.  For the love of goodness, whatever happened to wanting to be the best?  If you want to be the best you have to beat the best.  Just MHO.




I agree,,,,,,,,,,,,I want Florida to play the best, at least the best teams out of the SEC, every year.

People always complain and talk about strength of schedule , especially at the end of the year.  There is always at least one team that has a argument that they should have played in the Nat. Champ. game.  Just like Utah was this year, But because they came out the MWC  that schedule hurt them.   

Bottom Line Is:::::
If we dont see a playoff system , there will always be at least one team at the end of the season that should at least have a CHANCE to play for all the marbles.


----------



## chadair (Mar 13, 2009)

TEX-R-BAMA said:


> _  You just said earlier I couldn't hang... I may not know as much as the boys, but I like to think I know more than the avg. girl when it comes to sports
> 
> _



you already proved you know more then SuperSport


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 13, 2009)

sleeze said:


> I agree,,,,,,,,,,,,I want Florida to play the best, at least the best teams out of the SEC, every year.
> 
> People always complain and talk about strength of schedule , especially at the end of the year.  There is always at least one team that has a argument that they should have played in the Nat. Champ. game.  Just like Utah was this year, But because they came out the MWC  that schedule hurt them.
> 
> ...



Very true! There is always an exception that gets left on the outside looking in. I could care less about what the SOS adds to the BCS mix, as I think it is all junk anyway. I just firmly believe that if you beat the best teams in the nation, you deserve a shot. So in that case, I want UGA to play the best teams every year. Yes that makes your road that much tougher, but it is also that much sweeter when and if you get through unscathed. And to beat those teams you have to play those teams. I wish this years schedule included all of LSU, Bama, and Ole Miss, since those will be the 3 best out of the West. 

I wouldnt mind seeing a few less non-conference games each year to let more conference games be played. But then that opens the door for the haters to say that there is no way to compare conferences if they dont play each other. Its a lose/lose situation


----------



## sleeze (Mar 13, 2009)

chadair said:


> you already proved you know more then SuperSport



I could name a handful of guys thats on here that dont know as much as her just from the few times she has posted.


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2009)

sleeze said:


> See SGD's post below.  Cox is a unproven Qb.  One thing the UGA followers have been raving about is Joe Cox is a Leader and is very vocal.
> 
> Lack of depth "in the trenches".  Yeah riiggghtt.



Sorry.  I try to stay realistic.  Don't drink the kool-aid until at least 4/5 weeks into the season...  

Can Cox lead?  Maybe.  He hasn't had the opportunity to do so...      And yea, just how much depth do we have "in the trenches"????  How much last year?  ONE OL goes down (albeit a pre-season All-American) and the line was a debacle, at best, the rest of the season!

But hey, I love converting UF fans to UGA-followers (whatever your closet secret is you wanna call it--- "keeping up with enemies"??)


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 13, 2009)

JR said:


> Sorry.  I try to stay realistic.  Don't drink the kool-aid until at least 4/5 weeks into the season...
> 
> Can Cox lead?  Maybe.  He hasn't had the opportunity to do so...      And yea, just how much depth do we have "in the trenches"????  How much last year?  ONE OL goes down (albeit a pre-season All-American) and the line was a debacle, at best, the rest of the season!
> 
> But hey, I love converting UF fans to UGA-followers (whatever your closet secret is you wanna call it--- "keeping up with enemies"??)



JR - Do yourself a favor and go back and look at just how many injuries UGA had on the OL during the season last year and then post. You make it sound like Trinton was the singular injury at the position and then we fell apart. Far from the truth.


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> JR - Do yourself a favor and go back and look at just how many injuries UGA had on the OL during the season last year and then post. You make it sound like Trinton was the singular injury at the position and then we fell apart. Far from the truth.



Tell me how many was it?  6, 7, 8?  How many OL's are there?  Center, 2 tackles, 2 guards?  A NC caliber team has a replace in each position JUST AS GOOD as the starter.  

I like Richt, but that's been his downfall, keeping depth in the 'blue-collar' positions.


----------



## sleeze (Mar 13, 2009)

JR said:


> Sorry.  I try to stay realistic.  Don't drink the kool-aid until at least 4/5 weeks into the season...
> 
> Can Cox lead?  Maybe.  He hasn't had the opportunity to do so...      And yea, just how much depth do we have "in the trenches"????  How much last year?  ONE OL goes down (albeit a pre-season All-American) and the line was a debacle, at best, the rest of the season!
> 
> But hey, I love converting UF fans to UGA-followers (whatever your closet secret is you wanna call it--- "keeping up with enemies"??)



You have a lot of depth NOW in the trenches.  We are talking about this coming up year and not last year.

We all know UGA lost a lot of guys.  That was last year though.  

If you wanna talk about last year though, i would be glad to accommodate you.


----------



## sleeze (Mar 13, 2009)

sleeze said:


> I could name a handful of guys thats on here that dont know as much as her just from the few times she has posted.



Yep.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


>



Have another...


----------



## sleeze (Mar 13, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


>





JR said:


> Have another...



Careful Tuffdaddy, this kid stalks girls AND GUYS.


----------



## GAX (Mar 13, 2009)

JR said:


> Have another...



PM sent, What, no reply?


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 13, 2009)

what comes to my mind...............


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 13, 2009)

JR said:


> Tell me how many was it?  6, 7, 8?  How many OL's are there?  Center, 2 tackles, 2 guards?  A NC caliber team has a replace in each position JUST AS GOOD as the starter.
> 
> I like Richt, but that's been his downfall, keeping depth in the 'blue-collar' positions.



Tell that to Bama who lost one and use it as the main reason they got beat by Utah. Fact is that UGA was beat up bad on the OL last year. So bad in fact they had to move a DE to OT. You're the one who said that UGA lost one OL and it decimated the team. I just pointed to the fact that you were way off.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Careful Tuffdaddy, this kid stalks girls AND GUYS.


----------



## GAX (Mar 13, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Careful Tuffdaddy, this kid stalks girls AND GUYS.



That kinda like playing for both teams?



tuffdawg said:


> what comes to my mind...............


No kidding


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Tell that to Bama who lost one and use it as the main reason they got beat by Utah. Fact is that UGA was beat up bad on the OL last year. So bad in fact they had to move a DE to OT. You're the one who said that UGA lost one OL and it decimated the team. I just pointed to the fact that you were way off.



Sometimes people get in the sports talk so they can stir the pot and then leave.When they're exposed for not knowing what they're talking about it backfires.


----------



## GAX (Mar 13, 2009)

He must be whining to the MODs, cause we are picking on him???


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)

We didn't break any rules.


----------



## GAX (Mar 13, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> We didn't break any rules.



I think we picked on someones pet....


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)

If somebody is a real dawg fan they can handle it.


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 13, 2009)

lawd help.......


----------



## GAX (Mar 13, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> If somebody is a real dawg fan they can handle it.





tuffdawg said:


> lawd help.......



Oh Lawwwd... Something has to be wrong for him to be a fan of that...

But, to each their own..


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 13, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Oh Lawwwd... Something has to be wrong for him to be a fan of that...
> 
> But, to each their own..



 I have something special coming up just for you. Hang on gator head.


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> I think we picked on someones pet....





No, Nic hasn't PM'ed me yet....  I'm trying to be nice to y'all...


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)

I said dawg not pet.


----------



## sleeze (Mar 13, 2009)

JR said:


> No, Nic hasn't PM'ed me yet....  I'm trying to be nice to y'all...



And why is that, Pinky?


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2009)

sleeze said:


> And why is that, Pinky?



Tuffdawg and GAX like to cry 'foul' about my posts... I've gotten a couple of PM's from (a certain mod) 'taking up for' them...    I guess them two are protected or something???


----------



## DAWG POUND (Mar 13, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


>



Tuffdaddy i love yore signiture and i sore hope so.


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> We didn't break any rules.





gaxtreme said:


> I think we picked on someones pet....



Wow.  Y'all have more and more in common with each post....


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 13, 2009)

JR said:


> Tuffdawg and GAX like to cry 'foul' about my posts... I've gotten a couple of PM's from (a certain mod) 'taking up for' them...    I guess them two are protected or something???



I sure am not protected. You seem to be the one with the issues.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2009)

JR said:


> Tuffdawg and GAX like to cry 'foul' about my posts... I've gotten a couple of PM's from (a certain mod) 'taking up for' them...    I guess them two are protected or something???




This might oughter be took up in PMs...

I ain`t sent nobody any tonight.


----------



## GAX (Mar 13, 2009)

JR said:


> Tuffdawg and GAX like to cry 'foul' about my posts... I've gotten a couple of PM's from (a certain mod) 'taking up for' them...    I guess them two are protected or something???



Protection! I don't need no stinkin' protection!!

BTW.. You haven't responded to my PM, or sent me some pic...


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> Tuffdaddy i love yore signiture and i sore hope so.



Thanks bud.


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 13, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Protection! I don't need no stinkin' protection!!
> 
> BTW.. You haven't responded to my PM, or sent me some pic...



hold up.... Maybe protection is a metaphor?


----------



## sleeze (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)

I finally realized what people ment by protection after four kids.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2009)

what in the world did i walk in on?
Backing out slowly..........


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 13, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> what in the world did i walk in on?
> Backing out slowly..........


Hold up robert!!!!! I have a rope around your foot you cant go anywheres!!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh Lawwwdddd....it's gonna be a long night!! Im here for the duration!

Yo Sleeze....just cracked open a new bottle....


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Oh Lawwwdddd....it's gonna be a long night!! Im here for the duration!
> 
> Yo Sleeze....just cracked open a new bottle....


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)

Dang! I just broke my Pinky.


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 13, 2009)

hold up..............


----------



## sleeze (Mar 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Oh Lawwwdddd....it's gonna be a long night!! Im here for the duration!
> 
> Yo Sleeze....just cracked open a new bottle....



Man you aint no good.I am drinking beer tonight.


tuffdawg said:


>



tuffdawg had some of that stuff you are drinking at WAR.  She snatched the bottle and took a big swig of it.


----------



## GAX (Mar 13, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> hold up.... Maybe protection is a metaphor?



Wish his parents knew...


----------



## GAX (Mar 13, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> hold up..............


----------



## sleeze (Mar 13, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> hold up..............



TOOO FUNNYYYY!!!!!!!!!!

I have tears in my eyes from laughing.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 13, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> hold up..............


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2009)

Dear God the Sports Forum is morphing into Around the Campfire.  We really don't need the soap opera over here.  

I guess I didn't get the memo that having nothing but negative things to say about your own team was being "realistic."

I'm biased to a degree and I know that.  But I try to look at it as objectively as possible.  I don't get the whole bad mouthing your own team thing.  I mean we have some question marks coming going into next season but as Sleeze said, the supposed lack of depth in the trenches was last year.  A LOT of guys got valueable experience last year.  They are back this year.  That translates to more depth.  If any of the guys coming in as freshmen are good enough to play, Searles will play them.  That gives you even more depth.  It's crazy when a Gator downs us less than a Dawg.

But hey, the ladies started posting here and that's cool by me.  But seems that they attracted an internet stalker or two from the Campfire.  Hopefully the lure of the flame will prove too much.

Anyway, lets get back to sports.  That is the reason most of us are here.  Sure hope my Dawgs can avoid the injury bug better this time around.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 13, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Man you aint no good.I am drinking beer tonight.
> 
> 
> tuffdawg had some of that stuff you are drinking at WAR.  *She snatched the bottle and took a big swig of it*.



 atta' girl!


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


>


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> atta' girl!


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry I got drunk last night and proposed to a married chick...


----------



## GAX (Mar 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dear God the Sports Forum is morphing into Around the Campfire.  We really don't need the soap opera over here.
> 
> I guess I didn't get the memo that having nothing but negative things to say about your own team was being "realistic."
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dear God the Sports Forum is morphing into Around the Campfire.  We really don't need the soap opera over here.
> 
> I guess I didn't get the memo that having nothing but negative things to say about your own team was being "realistic."
> 
> ...



agreed. 
Now, get this stupid rope off  my foot, Tuffy!


----------



## GAX (Mar 13, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> agreed.
> Now, get this stupid rope off  my foot, Tuffy!





I'm headin', she's heelin'...


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Oh Lawwwdddd....it's gonna be a long night!! Im here for the duration!
> 
> Yo Sleeze....just cracked open a new bottle....



Me too Smoke.  Just got back from the beer store.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)

I am gonna send a special person a gift to make up.


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 13, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> agreed.
> Now, get this stupid rope off  my foot, Tuffy!



 But what fun would that be. Just figured I would tie you down. 


Go Dawgs!


----------



## GAX (Mar 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Me too Smoke.  Just got back from the beer store.



Sorry SGA... Just havin' fun with said stalker...


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> agreed.
> Now, get this stupid rope off  my foot, Tuffy!



Love the sig line Robert.  When do yall start spring practice.


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> We really don't need the soap opera over here.



Amen to THAT bud!!  Tell GAX and Tuffdaddy to fight over her in PM's... Nobody likes watching guys shuffling for more attention than the other...


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> This might oughter be took up in PMs...
> 
> I ain`t sent nobody any tonight.



Welcome Nic!  Ain't never seen ya in these parts!!!  Ironic you'd find MY post so quickly!!!


----------



## GAX (Mar 13, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> I am gonna send a special person a gift to make up.



It matches the avatar!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Me too Smoke.  Just got back from the beer store.



I been sippin' the Union since about 6.... got a nice one going now 

Just laid back in the LazyBoy jammin' to some Zac Brown at the moment..."Where the Boat Leaves From" Got me ready to head to the beach!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Sorry SGA... Just havin' fun with said stalker...



Nah Gax, my little diatribe was was directed at our stalker.  None of yall.  You know that.


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nah Gax, my little diatribe was was directed at our stalker.  None of yall.  You know that.



 do you hear the faint cry of tears falling somewhere in the background?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 13, 2009)

topcat said:


> Sorry I got drunk last night and proposed to a married chick...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Love the sig line Robert.  When do yall start spring practice.



8 hours ago. Saban has already suspended 2 LB's. Prince Hall indefinately, and Brandon Fanney. Thought i'd go ahead and admit it before Riprap and the Aubie trolls start crowing!


----------



## GAX (Mar 13, 2009)

JR said:


> Amen to THAT bud!!  Tell GAX and Tuffdaddy to fight over her in PM's... Nobody likes watching guys shuffling for more attention than the other...



Wow, you're lost aint ya... Funny thing, you showed up in here all of a sudden, last night, after someone else did...


Please, don't run her off to, she's a good girl..


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 13, 2009)

Any body know the meaning of the word NO? Hows about the definition of rejection? I just came up with my new brain teaser!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 13, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> 8 hours ago. Saban has already suspended 2 LB's. Prince Hall indefinately, and Brandon Fanney. *Thought i'd go ahead and admit it before Riprap and the Aubie trolls start crowing*!



Its only a matter of time


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 13, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> Any body know the meaning of the word NO? Hows about the definition of rejection? I just came up with my new brain teaser!!



 anybody know how to get bourbon off a keyboard???


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> 8 hours ago. Saban has already suspended 2 LB's. Prince Hall indefinately, and Brandon Fanney. Thought i'd go ahead and admit it before Riprap and the Aubie trolls start crowing!



Holy crap!!  What happened?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2009)

JR said:


> Welcome Nic!  Ain't never seen ya in these parts!!!  Ironic you'd find MY post so quickly!!!





How about that. I don`t call you out, you don`t call me out. You have a problem with me, take it to a PM, as I would do with you.


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> anybody know how to get bourbon off a keyboard???



Pass the bottle.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 13, 2009)

Who wants s'mores??


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> It matches the avatar!



Wanted to appease the anal-retentivness characteristics often found in this breed.A happy pet is a healthy pet and remember to spay and neuter .We don't want them multiplying.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> do you hear the faint cry of tears falling somewhere in the background?



I don't follow you Tuffy.  I'm about 8 beers deep so you'll have to spell it out for me or pm me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Its only a matter of time



I know. It eases the pain though, when you already know about it, instead of seeing a "Hey, Bammers!" post.


----------



## sleeze (Mar 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> anybody know how to get bourbon off a keyboard???



Dont be wasting that stuff...................


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 13, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> I know. It eases the pain though, when you already know about it, instead of seeing a "Hey, Bammers!" post.



Hey BAMMA BOY!!! Hows it?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 13, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> I am gonna send a special person a gift to make up.



wut up TuffDude?!?!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 13, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Dont be wasting that stuff...................



Just a FYI...it burns the nostrils on the way out.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Holy crap!!  What happened?



sigh...... okay, give me a minute and i'll posta thread. Might as well get it outta the way.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Who wants s'mores??



Tell ya waht camper.  You throw in some of that Union and I'm there.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 13, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> sigh...... okay, give me a minute and i'll posta thread. Might as well get it outta the way.




ooh goody...Let me fix me up another toddy!


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't follow you Tuffy.  I'm about 8 beers deep so you'll have to spell it out for me or pm me.



Pm sent. If you have a hard time finding the pm box..... just let me know.


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

Man I'm lost... and I'm completely sober.  Maybe I should funnel a six-pack and I'll be in the loop?


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:
			
		

>





TuffDaddy said:


> Wanted to appease the anal-retentivness characteristics often found in this breed.A happy pet is a healthy pet and remember to spay and neuter .We don't want them multiplying.



Wow.  Again, I thought you were a UGA fan...  Now, you post a picture of a UGA tag and reference wanting to appease certain characteristics?????  Dude, wha... what???  Oh yea, have another one!


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey RH-BAMA.Whats up with yall"s golden boy tackle at his pro-day.The footage ouf him runnin the fowty with his shirt off looked like two huge church bells ringin.


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2009)

topcat said:


> Man I'm lost... and I'm completely sober.  Maybe I should funnel a six-pack and I'll be in the loop?



You'd fit right in with a few then...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 13, 2009)

"....and I found myself face down in the ditch....booze in my hair, blood on my lips.... a picture of you holdin a picture of me....in the pocket of my blue jeans..."

you ever just sit back and turn the TV off and just JAM???? 

its freakin *GREAT!!! *Man Im glad its Friday


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 13, 2009)

dont know where that came from.....

man this is some good sippin juice


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2009)

topcat said:


> Man I'm lost... and I'm completely sober.  Maybe I should funnel a six-pack and I'll be in the loop?



It would probably help Wes.


----------



## sleeze (Mar 13, 2009)

topcat said:


> Man I'm lost... and I'm completely sober.  Maybe I should funnel a six-pack and I'll be in the loop?



Your sober?  Are you feeling okay?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> It would probably help Wes.



well it'd at least be a "start"


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 13, 2009)

I said it's great...to be.. a Gawga Bulldawg

I think we're gonna do better this year than last.  If Richt will start running the ship a little more like Saban in the discipline department especially!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> dont know where that came from.....
> 
> man this is some good sippin juice



Hear ya go Smoke:  "Son come runnin.  Better come quick.  Tis rot gut moonshine is making me sick.  Your momma called the law and there gonna take me away.  Down somewhere that the devil don't stay."


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> It would probably help Wes.


So I've gathered...



sleeze said:


> Your sober?  Are you feeling okay?


No!  I feel... well... sober!


----------



## GAX (Mar 13, 2009)

topcat said:


> Man I'm lost... and I'm completely sober.  Maybe I should funnel a six-pack and I'll be in the loop?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 13, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> I said it's great...to be.. a Gawga Bulldawg
> 
> I think we're gonna do better this year than last.  If Richt will start running the ship a little more like Saban in the discipline department especially!



heyyyyyy.. whats that comin' down the tracks?!?!?!
Its a mean machine thats red and black!!!


----------



## sleeze (Mar 13, 2009)

Man Supersport is gonna have a fit when he sees his thread derailed. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,And i will laugh,,,,,,oh yes i will laugh.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> Hey RH-BAMA.Whats up with yall"s golden boy tackle at his pro-day.The footage ouf him runnin the fowty with his shirt off looked like two huge church bells ringin.



He forgot to keep doing what got him there. Without Saban staying on his butt, he quit working out. His paycheck is getting smaller by the day.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> I said it's great...to be.. a Gawga Bulldawg
> 
> I think we're gonna do better this year than last.  If Richt will start running the ship a little more like Saban in the discipline department especially!



I heard today he's gonna tighten the reighs like he did in his first two years.Hope it works.I think he had to many Divas to do so last year.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 13, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Man Supersport is gonna have a fit when he sees his thread derailed. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,And i will laugh,,,,,,oh yes i will laugh.



evil, evil, man


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Man Supersport is gonna have a fit when he sees his thread derailed. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,And i will laugh,,,,,,oh yes i will laugh.


nah, he'll just be happy he started a 4 page thread.  and counting...

just kiddin' SS


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 13, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Man Supersport is gonna have a fit when he sees his thread derailed. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,And i will laugh,,,,,,oh yes i will laugh.



 Your evil.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 13, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> I heard today he's gonna tighten the reighs like he did in his first two years.Hope it works.I think he had to many Divas to do so last year.



You and me both...time to crack the whip


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> He forgot to keep doing what got him there. Without Saban staying on his butt, he quit working out. His paycheck is getting smaller by the day.



His stock keeps fallin,he just might fall into the Falcons lap.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2009)

and the sharkfin rises above the water......
Evening, SecondSeason!!


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2009)

So, where were we...???


Oh yea, UGA going 8-4 with an unproven/inexperienced QB at the helm...  And lack of depth.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 13, 2009)

JR said:


> So, where were we...???
> 
> 
> Oh yea, UGA going 8-4 with an unproven/inexperienced QB at the helm...  And lack of depth.



and who will those 4 losses come from?? i see a legit chance for 3 losses next season to Ok St, UF, and LSU...but I say we win 2 of those 3, in no particular order


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 13, 2009)

JR said:


> So, where were we...???
> 
> 
> Oh yea, UGA going 8-4 with an unproven/inexperienced QB at the helm...  And lack of depth.



Man I've talked to Joe Cox's daddy before and you don't know what you're talkin about


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

JR said:


> So, where were we...???
> 
> 
> Oh yea, UGA going 8-4 with an unproven/inexperienced QB at the helm...  And lack of depth.


One of those 4 losses coming at the hands of UT


----------



## sleeze (Mar 13, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> and the sharkfin rises above the water......
> Evening, SecondSeason!!





JR said:


> So, where were we...???
> 
> 
> Oh yea, UGA going 8-4 with an unproven/inexperienced QB at the helm...  And lack of depth.



exactly.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> You and me both...time to crack the whip



I feel more optimistic about this year than last for some reason.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> He forgot to keep doing what got him there. Without Saban staying on his butt, he quit working out. His paycheck is getting smaller by the day.



I think you're right Robert.  That's why I like Saban's style of coaching.  There are no slackers and there is no room for personalities.  You do it right and as a team or you do it somewhere else on your own time.  I think that's exactly this kid's problem.  No discipline now that he doesn't have it forced on him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2009)

Highcotton the "UGA fan" must post under two names.  A troll by any other name still lives under a bridge.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2009)

topcat said:


> One of those 4 losses coming at the hands of UT



 i thought you said you were sober?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 13, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> i thought you said you were sober?



BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> Man I've talked to Joe Cox's daddy before and you don't know what you're talkin about



Exactly.


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> i thought you said you were sober?


Ouch!  Touche`


----------



## sleeze (Mar 13, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> i thought you said you were sober?



UT?  Top, might be talking bout Texas?Bama plays them next year? It be a good game.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 13, 2009)

"I dont feel the sun's coming out today....it's stayin in....gonna find another way....."


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 13, 2009)

i cant believe i just read this bunch of drunken drivel retread talk.  yall go to bed.


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

sleeze said:


> UT?  As in Texas?Bama plays them next year? It be a good game.


We're talking about Georgia you drunkard


----------



## secondseason (Mar 13, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> and the sharkfin rises above the water......
> Evening, SecondSeason!!




Howdy.....just checking to see what the fuss is about.


----------



## sleeze (Mar 13, 2009)

topcat said:


> We're talking about Georgia you drunkard



OOPS,,,,,,LOL,,,,,,,,,dang it,,,,,Reality is faaaaaaadddddddiiiiinnnnngggg fast the more i drink.

Looks like Blacksmoke is having a good time too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> "I dont feel the sun's coming out today....it's stayin in....gonna find another way....."



"And outside way up high, I've got a quarter moon mist hanging over me."


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> and who will those 4 losses come from?? i see a legit chance for 3 losses next season to Ok St, UF, and LSU...but I say we win 2 of those 3, in no particular order



You forget the last game of the regular season...??? In a "rebuilding" year for GT, and us with TWO potential top 10 NFL-draft picks???  Don't forget that game.

Otherwise, plenty of possibilities lurking... USCe plays us tight every year (not what I'd call a 'gimmie')... KU has a decent team as well.

I guess, with the talent we had in our skilled positions last year, it was our best shot we've had in a long time... I see a huge drop-off in QB-play, and still don't like what I see in the blue-collar positions.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 13, 2009)

secondseason said:


> Howdy.....just checking to see what the fuss is about.



No fuss...you know SEC Football can cause a ruckus just talkin about the waterboy's


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> No fuss...you know SEC Football can cause a ruckus just talkin about the waterboy's


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2009)

JR said:


> You forget the last game of the regular season...??? In a "rebuilding" year for GT, and us with TWO potential top 10 NFL-draft picks???  Don't forget that game.
> 
> Otherwise, plenty of possibilities lurking... USCe plays us tight every year (not what I'd call a 'gimmie')... KU has a decent team as well.
> 
> I guess, with the talent we had in our skilled positions last year, it was our best shot we've had in a long time... I see a huge drop-off in QB-play, and still don't like what I see in the blue-collar positions.



I don't buy it.  Not making any predictions but I don't see any reason for this type of thinking before we have even started fall camp.  I'm glad the coaches and players don't think like this.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't buy it.  Not making any predictions but I don't see any reason for this type of thinking before we have even started fall camp.  I'm glad the coaches and players don't think like this.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 13, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


>



+1


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 13, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> No fuss...you know SEC Football can cause a ruckus just talkin about the waterboy's



Wonder how a guy goes about getting that position?


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't buy it.  Not making any predictions but I don't see any reason for this type of thinking before we have even started fall camp.  I'm glad the coaches and players don't think like this.  Go Dawgs!!



Sure, yea, me too.  Someone asked me a question, I posted my opinion.  Sorry it doesn't agree with your's.  It didn't last year either, when you felt _for sure_ UGA was a NC team... Obviously we see how that turned out.  Nothing in the WORLD wrong with being a fan, nothing at all.  I am a fan.  But I'm also realistic.  I'm not that rabid fan that spews, "We're gonna be NC THIS year" (every year) ... And I'm not that fan that predicts unrealistically high win totals for a team that has such lack of talent this year over the prior one.  I don't set my hopes to high... Not until I see a few games played.  But in the meantime, being a fan of college football I don't mind talking, guessing, assessing, about my team, our talent, our schedule, etc...


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2009)

Just read your thread Robert.  I hate to hear that.  I mean it.  I hate seeing these kids screw up like this no matter who they play for.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> +1



+1more


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 13, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> Wonder how a guy goes about getting that position?



In our case being the wife is all it took


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 13, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> In our case being the wife is all it took


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2009)

JR said:


> Sure, yea, me too.  Someone asked me a question, I posted my opinion.  Sorry it doesn't agree with your's.  It didn't last year either, when you felt _for sure_ UGA was a NC team... Obviously we see how that turned out.  Nothing in the WORLD wrong with being a fan, nothing at all.  I am a fan.  But I'm also realistic.  I'm not that rabid fan that spews, "We're gonna be NC THIS year" (every year) ... And I'm not that fan that predicts unrealistically high win totals for a team that has such lack of talent this year over the prior one.  I don't set my hopes to high... Not until I see a few games played.  But in the meantime, being a fan of college football I don't mind talking, guessing, assessing, about my team, our talent, our schedule, etc...



Ok.  No need to get your underoos in a knot little buckaroo.  If it makes you feel GOOD that you were right about us not being a NC team then you have that going for you.  It had a lot more to do with me not chomping at the bit to throw my own team under the bus.  

None if this makes you look particularly insightful if that's what you're going for but knock yourself out.  It has nothing to do with realism even if that's what you like to call it.  Being cautious in your predictions is one thing.  Having nothing but bad things to say about your own team is something totally different.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)

mwallen56 said:


> wut up TuffDude?!?!



What up matt.Missed you somehow.You doing alright this evenig?


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ok.  No need to get your underoos in a knot little buckaroo.  If it makes you feel GOOD that you were right about us not being a NC team then you have that going for you.  It had a lot more to do with me not chomping at the bit to throw my own team under the bus.
> 
> None if this makes you look particularly insightful if that's what you're going for but knock yourself out.  It has nothing to do with realism even if that's what you like to call it.  Being cautious in your predictions is one thing.  Having nothing but bad things to say about your own team is something totally different.



Well said brother.


----------



## topcat (Mar 14, 2009)

Mutiny amongst the Jawja fans?


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 14, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> Well said brother.



Thanks man.  It just is what it is.  It's got nothing to do with not respecting somebody's opinion.  Being realistic is good.  You won't have near as many dissapointments that way.  I just don't see any need for going overboard with it but that's just MHO.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2009)

This commercial brought to you by Pure Debil:
UT wins over UGA thanks to the coaching prowess of:






Sorry, Topcat! but we needed a laugh right now.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 14, 2009)

topcat said:


> Mutiny amongst the Jawja fans?



No mutiny...just guaging how cocky we're gonna be


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 14, 2009)

topcat said:


> Mutiny amongst the Jawja fans?



No mutiny.  I just think it's important not to get unwaranted pessimism confused with realism.  Why be a doom prophet?  I mean if we had a situation like we did in '06 with mostly freshmen starting, I would say that we were in for a long year but that isn't the case.


----------



## JR (Mar 14, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> None if this makes you look particularly insightful if that's what you're going for but knock yourself out.  It has nothing to do with realism even if that's what you like to call it.  Being cautious in your predictions is one thing.  Having nothing but bad things to say about your own team is something totally different.



Not trying to look insightful... Offering my assessment in how I see it.  Insight?  I suppose, just my opinion.  Oh and don't worry, not worked up in the least...

Why is stating facts:  drop-off in skilled position talent or lack of depth "saying bad things"?    Stating UNFORTUNATELY not so great facts.  Just like another unfortunate not so great fact, UGA lost to UA last year.  See, that isn't "bad things" as much as a fact.  Now, if I was going to say, "we aren't going to win a game", or "we're horrible, we suck, the coaches suck"... Now THAT would be just bad-mouthing the team/program....

But thanks for allowing me my cautiously optimistic predictions.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 14, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> This commercial brought to you by Pure Debil:
> UT wins over UGA thanks to the coaching prowess of:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 14, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> This commercial brought to you by Pure Debil:
> UT wins over UGA thanks to the coaching prowess of:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 14, 2009)

JR said:


> Not trying to look insightful... Offering my assessment in how I see it.  Insight?  I suppose, just my opinion.  Oh and don't worry, not worked up in the least...
> 
> Why is stating facts:  drop-off in skilled position talent or lack of depth "saying bad things"?    Stating UNFORTUNATELY not so great facts.  Just like another unfortunate not so great fact, UGA lost to UA last year.  See, that isn't "bad things" as much as a fact.  Now, if I was going to say, "we aren't going to win a game", or "we're horrible, we suck, the coaches suck"... Now THAT would be just bad-mouthing the team/program....
> 
> But thanks for allowing me my cautiously optimistic predictions.



 I just dissagree.  I mean if we end up being a bad team, it won't be the first time for me being wrong.  If I was on here saying that we were gonna kick everybody's butt THEN I would be unrealistic in my asessment.  I just don't believe it's gonna be as bad as you say but we'll see.


----------



## topcat (Mar 14, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> This commercial brought to you by Pure Debil:
> UT wins over UGA thanks to the coaching prowess of:
> 
> 
> ...


No need to apologize... that's hilarious!



bigox911 said:


> No mutiny...just guaging how cocky we're gonna be


"gonna be"?



South GA Dawg said:


> No mutiny.  I just think it's important not to get unwaranted pessimism confused with realism.  Why be a doom prophet?  I mean if we had a situation like we did in '06 with mostly freshmen starting, I would say that we were in for a long year but that isn't the case.


I just thought all you leg humpers stood together


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 14, 2009)

AJ Green,Marlon Brown,Kaleb King,Joe Cox,Richard Samuel.I don't know about you guys but I'M ready to go to war with these boys.


----------



## JR (Mar 14, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I just dissagree.  I mean if we end up being a bad team, it won't be the first time for me being wrong.  If I was on here saying that we were gonna kick everybody's butt THEN I would be unrealistic in my asessment.  I just don't believe it's gonna be as bad as you say but we'll see.





Fair enough!  Sometimes, over-excitement, too much enthusiasm, or even overtly bold predictions can be perceived as unrealistic as well.  I err on the side of caution.  Just my personality.


----------



## JR (Mar 14, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> AJ Green,Marlon Brown,Kaleb King,Joe Cox,Richard Samuel.I don't know about you guys but I'M ready to go to war with these boys.



Wow.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 14, 2009)

topcat said:


> No need to apologize... that's hilarious!
> 
> 
> "gonna be"?
> ...



I guess not.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 14, 2009)

JR said:


> Fair enough!  Sometimes, over-excitement, too much enthusiasm, or even overtly bold predictions can be perceived as unrealistic as well.  I err on the side of caution.  Just my personality.



I try to stay away from predictions.  The people that get paid to make them are wrong more than they're right and I'm just another fan.  I tend to expect the worst but hope for the best.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 14, 2009)

Men feel free to reply to post 241.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 14, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> AJ Green,Marlon Brown,Kaleb King,Joe Cox,Richard Samuel.I don't know about you guys but I'M ready to go to war with these boys.



Anyone who says different is crazy


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 14, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> Anyone who says different is crazy



We'll be fine this season.


----------



## JR (Mar 14, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I tend to expect the worst but hope for the best.



As do I.  Obviously I just a little more boisterous!


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 14, 2009)

Joe Cox has got that T Martin feel to him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 14, 2009)

I like our chances with those boys.  Personally, I don't think Caleb is the answer at running back.  I think that's gonna be DJax.


----------



## JR (Mar 14, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> Anyone who says different is crazy



Guess I'm crazy.


----------



## topcat (Mar 14, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I guess not.


I was joking.

I'm hitting the hay.  Bloody Mary's bright and early.  Gonna go to the Conference USA Championship beatdown game in the morning.  (Yeah, I know)

Night peeps!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 14, 2009)

Alright Wes.  Have fun man.


----------



## sleeze (Mar 14, 2009)

topcat said:


> I was joking.
> 
> I'm hitting the hay.  Bloody Mary's bright and early.  Gonna go to the Conference USA Championship beatdown game in the morning.  (Yeah, I know)
> 
> Night peeps!



Your gonna hit the hay before you go to bed? ahh nevermind

Have fun dude.......


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey sleeze............


----------



## sleeze (Mar 14, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> Hey sleeze............



Hello there.


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 14, 2009)

Sleeze!


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 14, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Hello there.



For the last time..........................



























You have VERY pretty hair!


----------



## sleeze (Mar 14, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> Sleeze!



What!!!!!!!!! speak woman, im here.


----------



## sleeze (Mar 14, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> For the last time..........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear ya,,,,,,,,,,,I did my hair like the guy in my avator.  

Gots the blond tips and Erything.


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 14, 2009)

sleeze said:


> I hear ya,,,,,,,,,,,I did my hair like the guy in my avator.
> 
> Gots the blond tips and Erything.



really?


----------



## sleeze (Mar 14, 2009)

nah, dont know if i could get it to poof out like thatn


----------



## chadair (Mar 14, 2009)

JR said:


> Sure, yea, me too.  Someone asked me a question, I posted my opinion.  Sorry it doesn't agree with your's.  It didn't last year either, when you felt _for sure_ UGA was a NC team... Obviously we see how that turned out.  Nothing in the WORLD wrong with being a fan, nothing at all.  I am a fan.  But I'm also realistic.  I'm not that rabid fan that spews, "We're gonna be NC THIS year" (every year) ... And I'm not that fan that predicts unrealistically high win totals for a team that has such lack of talent this year over the prior one.  I don't set my hopes to high... Not until I see a few games played.  But in the meantime, being a fan of college football I don't mind talking, guessing, assessing, about my team, our talent, our schedule, etc...



It is totally amazing when a dog fan speaks realistic about his team, then gets blasted from the uga faithful. then the uga faithfull gets upset when all of us other schools fans calls them delusional

When I joined this site a few years ago, JR was a big contributor to the sports forum, I personally enjoyed and respected what he typed back then. Now it seems he has been missing for a couple of years on the sports forum, and I'm just now figuring out why


----------



## UGAdawgsZ71 (Mar 14, 2009)

go dawgs


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 14, 2009)

UGAdawgsZ71 said:


> go dawgs



Yep.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 14, 2009)

Go dawgs GO DAWGS GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 14, 2009)

chadair said:


> It is totally amazing when a dog fan speaks realistic about his team, then gets blasted from the uga faithful. then the uga faithfull gets upset when all of us other schools fans calls them delusional
> 
> When I joined this site a few years ago, JR was a big contributor to the sports forum, I personally enjoyed and respected what he typed back then. Now it seems he has been missing for a couple of years on the sports forum, and I'm just now figuring out why



Wasn't trying to blast anybody.  I said I didn't think there was any need to be quite so pessimistic.  If that makes me delusional I can live with that.


----------



## proside (Mar 14, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Wasn't trying to blast anybody.  I said I didn't think there was any need to be quite so pessimistic.  If that makes me delusional I can live with that.




How many games do you think the Dogs will lose? 

(if any)

Who do you think may beat you?


----------



## letsemwalk (Mar 14, 2009)

can't wait till it's football season again.
GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 14, 2009)

proside said:


> How many games do you think the Dogs will lose?
> 
> (if any)
> 
> Who do you think may beat you?



No idea honestly.  The games that look toughest to me are Ok State, LSU, and yall.

OK State is predicted to be tough.  Honestly I don't know much about them other than Mike "I'm a man I'm forty!!" Gundy.  I only watched one of their games last year.  I think they will be pretty good if they are returning a lot of people.  That coupled with the fact that it's in Stillwater translates to an early challenge for us.  We win that one and we're in good shape.

LSU is a good program and one of the top teams in the west.  Always a challenge when you play them.  Getting them at home may or may not be an advantage for us.  After the meltdowns we have had in Athens in big games these last few years, I don't know.  But I think we are more than capable of beating them.

Yall are basically returning an entire NC team.  That makes for one heck of a challenge for anybody on yall's schedule.  The smart money says that yall will beat us...........again.  But that's the greatest thing about college football.  You just never know.  Not one of us really knows how the season will play out.  We have our own personal hopes or projections but none of us can predict the future.

Here's the thing about me.  I talk some smack and I carry on a lot.  It's true I love UGA and UGA football.  I'm a die hard Dawg.  But I'm not blind.  Optimistic and hopeful but not blind.  I realize that the three teams that I mentioned could very well beat us.  What's more there are other teams on the schedule who could beat us as well.  But I also realize that we have a lot of very good players coming back and a lot of guys who gained very valuable experience last season.  I know that just like we could lose three to four games or more, we could surprise a lot of people too.  Both possibilities are very real.

Like I said, I tend to expect the worst and hope for the best.  If I lean toward the optimistic on this board, that's just me.  

It has nothing to do with being delusional or unrealistic.  Nobody has played a single game.  Spring practice hasn't even started for us yet.  In my way of thinking, right now I have every reason to be optimistic and I personally just don't enjoy sitting around saying that we won't be very good.  Sure that's possible but the reverse is possible as well.  

JR said that he just likes to be cautious and that's fine.  I understand.  We root for the same team but just have different ways of looking at the prospects for the season.  I wasn't trying to disrespect the guy, just enjoying some lively sports discussion.  In the end, we both understood where the other was coming from and it was fine.

I think sometimes people tend to not be able to seperate online banter and school/team pride, with the real person and what they are about.  Most people know who have met me know that I'm no expert and don't claim to be.  But I do know a little something about football and am generally pretty level headed about what my team is capable of accomplishing.

In the end, if I don't think we are going to be a bad team or at least think we should wait and see, I don't think that's unreasonable or delusional.   Sorry for the long reply but I LOVE football and got rolling.


----------



## SuperSport (Mar 14, 2009)

proside said:


> How many games do you think the Dogs will lose?
> 
> (if any)
> 
> Who do you think may beat you?



No loses, No one win beat us, duh!!!

Undefeated National Champions this year!!!


Always expect the most and hope for the best!!!







Btw ya'll exploded this thread didn't ya'll. Good Lord.


----------



## chadair (Mar 14, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Wasn't trying to blast anybody.  I said I didn't think there was any need to be quite so pessimistic.  If that makes me delusional I can live with that.



Hey Brad, I wasn't just talking about you but Kenny says what he believes about his team based on previous Richt years, the departure of two good players (maybe a 3rd with the db leaving too), and you say he is pessimistic. I say he is a realist
 The funny thing is, he saying the dogs could lose up to 4 games, and it seems like with that statement, everbody thinks he is lumping them with the likes of MSU.
 In college football these days, it seems the teams success lies in the qb's hands. And correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe uga has named a starting qb yet, so everyone is speculating on the starter. So Kenny is apprehensive about the qb, were the majority of the dog fans on here says uga will be fine at the qb position just because yalls qb is a DOG.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> No loses, No one win beat us, duh!!!
> 
> Undefeated National Champions this year!!!
> 
> ...



We've been waiting on you!


----------



## proside (Mar 14, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> No idea honestly.  The games that look toughest to me are Ok State, LSU, and yall.
> 
> OK State is predicted to be tough.  Honestly I don't know much about them other than Mike "I'm a man I'm forty!!" Gundy.  I only watched one of their games last year.  I think they will be pretty good if they are returning a lot of people.  That coupled with the fact that it's in Stillwater translates to an early challenge for us.  We win that one and we're in good shape.
> 
> ...



First off, Thank you for a well thought out response.

Givin our history I really did not think you would reply, especially one so well articulated. I actually see you guys having alot better team than alot of people including DAWG fans may think you have.

With your receivers that you have, I think JC can be average and you guys will succeed. He just has to get the ball close and them boys will catch it. I also think your running game is in great shape. If JC is better than average, we all better look out.

Ok lets talk a little bit about your defense and DC. I think you know how I stand there. I think your DC is better than alot of DAWG fans give him credit for. I feel like when players cross that white line they HAVE to make plays. Coach CMR is a very good and smart coach and he must see or know some things about your DC that some DAWG fans dont.

I also think your are very knowledgeable  when it comes to football and you are a great fan of your program and all schools could use more Fans and supporters like you.

I will answer the question I asked you about your team. I think you guys have the ability to win every game you play.
Of course we all need a little good luck to have a great year.

Good Luck


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 14, 2009)

Does anybody think that Aaron Murray will get a shot at being the starter for the 2009 season?


----------



## GAX (Mar 14, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> Btw ya'll exploded this thread didn't ya'll. Good Lord.


----------



## SuperSport (Mar 14, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> We've been waiting on you!



I wasn't here last night, I was gone on a Hot Date, and trust me I had alot more fun with her than here with ya'll nuts!!!



Only reason I am responding now is because I'm watching Duke play right now. Then off again, I just start up things and throw the 1st rock at the hornets nest. No need to stand around waiting to get stung!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 14, 2009)

proside said:


> First off, Thank you for a well thought out response.
> 
> Givin our history I really did not think you would reply, especially one so well articulated. I actually see you guys having alot better team than alot of people including DAWG fans may think you have.
> 
> ...



I agree 100% about the offense.  I'm optimistic about Joe because I think he will benefit from some very good blocking along with good receivers.

I honestly hope you are right about WM and hope that I'm wrong.  If it's the players, they canalways be coached up and whipped into shape.  I think we were sorely lacking in leadership and intensity last year and at least part of that was due to the absence of Jeff Owens.  Of course I realize that he can't make up the difference all by himself.

I appreciate your kind words about my football knowledge and what not.  As for our history, some of my best friends on this forum started out being people that I feuded with.  Chadair, Sleeze, and Scooter can tell you that.  I think a lot of times you get off on the wrong foot with somebody then the whole thing just feeds on itsself.  After a while it just gets way bigger than anybody intended and nobody knows how to end it.  I know that was the case with me and Scooter and me and Sleeze.  With Scooter, we have mutual friends so it was kind of squashed that way.  With Sleeze, we met in person and quickly saw that we were way more alike than we were different.

Look man, I'm not gonna sit here and say that I've never made any dumb posts or never posted something that I shouldn't have.  I would be lying.  But I really don't like making enemys on here.  Nearly all of what I say that seems negative (Gators suck etc.) is meant in fun and is to be taken with a grain of salt.  I'm not near the jerk that I may seem at times.  As far as I'm concerned, any history is just that, history, and can be treated as such.


----------



## kevina (Mar 14, 2009)

proside said:


> First off, Thank you for a well thought out response.
> 
> Givin our history I really did not think you would reply, especially one so well articulated. I actually see you guys having alot better team than alot of people including DAWG fans may think you have.
> 
> ...





South GA Dawg said:


> I agree 100% about the offense.  I'm optimistic about Joe because I think he will benefit from some very good blocking along with good receivers.
> 
> I honestly hope you are right about WM and hope that I'm wrong.  If it's the players, they canalways be coached up and whipped into shape.  I think we were sorely lacking in leadership and intensity last year and at least part of that was due to the absence of Jeff Owens.  Of course I realize that he can't make up the difference all by himself.
> 
> ...






Does this mean Sports Forum lunch at Prosides house this coming Friday?


----------



## ACguy (Mar 14, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> Joe Cox has got that T Martin feel to him.



Why is everyone so high on Joe Cox? I think Murray should be the QB it would make the team better next year. Plus Murray has the talent to make up for mistakes.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 14, 2009)

Good Lord ya'll really went NOWHERE with ths didnt ya?? Sorry I got a little blurred and passed out early....


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 14, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> Joe Cox has got that T Martin feel to him.



Whoa! I think that is a little steep.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 14, 2009)

kevina said:


> Does this mean Sports Forum lunch at Prosides house this coming Friday?



I will drive up for that one with my golf clubs as long as prosides wife doesn't play. Sure don't want to be embarrassed and beat down in golf by a woman.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 14, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Why is everyone so high on Joe Cox? I think Murray should be the QB it would make the team better next year. Plus Murray has the talent to make up for mistakes.



Just my opinion but I just don't believe Murray is anywhere near ready.  

I hear people saying they want Murray and I think to myself that they must not remember what happened the last time we started a true freshman quarterback.  It works out sometimes but it usually aint pretty.


----------



## kevina (Mar 14, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Just my opinion but I just don't believe Murray is anywhere near ready.
> 
> I hear people saying they want Murray and I think to myself that they must not remember what happened the last time we started a true freshman quarterback.  It works out sometimes but it usually aint pretty.



Most of the time it does not work out too well the first year but pays dividends the following 3 years, unless you are a Freshman and your name is Pat White


----------



## sleeze (Mar 14, 2009)

Start Joe Cox and let Aaron come in on certain plays.  And also come in when the games is in hand.  Thats whats gonna happen, Unless Joe completely stinks it up which i dont see happening.

Gators will be doing this too, hopefully.  Get John Brantley in for a few plays and in blowouts.  

BTW,,,,,,John Brantley isn't Tebow, but the kid is going to be amazing for the Gators.  BOOK IT.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 15, 2009)

BLAH, BLAH, BLAH

I expected so much more on a Saturday night.......

I agree with Sleeze's assessment. I see both UF and UGA bringing in young QBs often this season.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> BLAH, BLAH, BLAH
> 
> I expected so much more on a Saturday night.......
> 
> I agree with Sleeze's assessment. I see both UF and UGA bringing in young QBs often this season.



As well as LSU since they only have 2 sophmores and 2 true freshmen on the roster.

Oh yeah, Dawgs suck!


----------



## proside (Mar 15, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I will drive up for that one with my golf clubs as long as prosides wife doesn't play. Sure don't want to be embarrassed and beat down in golf by a woman.



YEA C'MON


The best shots I hit .....are double shots of crown on ice after the round!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 15, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> As well as LSU since they only have 2 sophmores and 2 true freshmen on the roster.
> 
> Oh yeah, Dawgs suck!



Dawgs suck?  Really?  Those kitties must do something a lot worse then.

Yall come get some more.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2009)

*Catching up on this thread*



DAWG POUND said:


> Tuffdaddy i love yore signiture and i sore hope so.



Speechless 



bigox911 said:


> Man I've talked to Joe Cox's daddy before and you don't know what you're talkin about



Don't cha know, I'm his daddy! 



topcat said:


> One of those 4 losses coming at the hands of UT



Georgia plays Texas this year? 



kevina said:


> Does this mean Sports Forum lunch at Prosides house this coming Friday?



Will Proside be serving redfish along with mac & cheese? 



South GA Dawg said:


> Dawgs suck?  Really?  Those kitties must do something a lot worse then.
> 
> Yall come get some more.



Remember Brad, you never want to get a hold of some bad kitty. Tangle with that and you might not survive


----------



## proside (Mar 15, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Will Proside be serving redfish along with mac & cheese?



Nah we will do a Low Country Boil with Corona's

Coors Light for Eric and Brad

White Liquor for Scooter1, we want to make him feel right at home!

Blacksmoke can go catch some Bass out of the 3 lakes we have here & Kevina can shuttle Crown Royals to him.


Fairhope,Bama can go win us money on the Golf Course!

Of course after dinner the stage will be yours for Comedy Hour!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2009)

proside said:


> Nah we will do a Low Country Boil with Corona's
> 
> Coors Light for Eric and Brad
> 
> ...



you might want to ask them to BYOB. I've seen them drinking before. Frightening.......


----------



## proside (Mar 15, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> you might want to ask them to BYOB. I've seen them drinking before. Frightening.......



Nah, KevinA and I both work for Beer &  Liquor Distributors
so we will have Tractor Trailors on standby!

BTW they will be time set aside for you to explain that job of yours!

From the pics I saw it looks like you were building the 6 million dollar man!


----------



## kevina (Mar 15, 2009)

proside said:


> Nah, KevinA and I both work for Beer &  Liquor Distributors
> so we will have Tractor Trailors on standby!
> 
> BTW they will be time set aside for you to explain that job of yours!
> ...



The liquor load is cranked and on standby. You are almost correct about RH's job. RH is rebuilding "The Bear"


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2009)

kevina said:


> The liquor load is cranked and on standby. You are almost correct about RH's job. RH is rebuilding "The Bear"




Some of RH's past work. Man does this bring back memories.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/39co0zKbQAQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/39co0zKbQAQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## proside (Mar 15, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Some of RH's past work. Man does this bring back memories.
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/39co0zKbQAQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/39co0zKbQAQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




OMG we now know who built Tim Tebow!!

You know he did spend 14 hours with CMS the day before he signed with the Gators.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2009)

you guys are nuts.....


----------



## creekbender (Mar 15, 2009)

c'mon september 5th !
man i cant wait !

GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 15, 2009)

*I love Georgia BUT....*

Still no sunday beer sales


----------



## SuperSport (Mar 15, 2009)

But that is a Good thing!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2009)

Do you need alcohol on Sunday to forget about all the losses that Georgia will have on Saturday


----------



## SuperSport (Mar 15, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> you guys are nuts.....



I have beening saying that for awhile now about these people!!!   A few are more nutty than others!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 15, 2009)

proside said:


> Nah we will do a Low Country Boil with Corona's
> 
> Coors Light for Eric and Brad
> 
> ...



 Im there!! I like em' stout Kevin!!!


----------



## riprap (Mar 15, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Do you need alcohol on Sunday to forget about all the losses that Georgia will have on Saturday


No, just to post on here.


----------



## kevina (Mar 15, 2009)

riprap said:


> No, just to post on here.



So that explains your jibber posts


----------



## riprap (Mar 15, 2009)

kevina said:


> So that explains your jibber posts


Just trying to keep up with you.


----------



## kevina (Mar 15, 2009)

riprap said:


> Just trying to keep up with you.



I knew you have always looked up to me. Hey, you keep it up you can only become a better person.


----------



## riprap (Mar 15, 2009)

kevina said:


> I knew you have always looked up to me. Hey, you keep it up you can only become a better person.


Only to the State Patrol.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey did BAMA sweep the diamond dawgs again ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 15, 2009)

proside said:


> Nah we will do a Low Country Boil with Corona's
> 
> Coors Light for Eric and Brad
> 
> ...



Proside, now you're talking man.  Just let me know when.  If I had known that you had access to that much beer we never would have feuded to begin with.


----------



## proside (Mar 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Proside, now you're talking man.  Just let me know when.  If I had known that you had access to that much beer we never would have feuded to begin with.



I have 3 warehouse's full of corona,  I stay on ready!!!

I am the most popular person in my neighborhood when its party time!

Well now you know so come with it!!


----------



## SuperSport (Mar 15, 2009)

proside said:


> I have 3 warehouse's full of corona,  I stay on ready!!!
> 
> I am the most popular person in my neighborhood when its party time!
> 
> Well now you know so come with it!!



Now I understand, your a drunk!!!


----------



## proside (Mar 15, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> Now I understand, your a drunk!!!



will you pray for me!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> Now I understand, your a drunk!!!





proside said:


> will you pray for me!




I'm praying for you bro


----------



## proside (Mar 15, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I'm praying for you bro



I can tell that you are I won $100 on a scratch off lottery ticket today!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2009)

proside said:


> I can tell that you are I won $100 on a scratch off lottery ticket today!



See...it's already paying off for you


----------



## topcat (Mar 16, 2009)

So seriously, what's the H. in Jesus H. Christ stand for?


----------



## kevina (Mar 16, 2009)

topcat said:


> so seriously, what's the h. In jesus h. Christ stand for?



holy!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> holy!



I understand that you don't want to throw him a curve ball if you're pitching to him either.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 16, 2009)

*bump* for SS....

Dont want this one to fall too far down the page


----------



## SuperSport (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks, Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## chadair (Mar 16, 2009)

topcat said:


> So seriously, what's the H. in Jesus H. Christ stand for?



 I think the "H" is silent. Jesus' middle name is Andy. Every one knows that


----------

